# Sage still offering free grinder with DB



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've decided to get a DB (I think) and was going to get Mignon grinder first and use with Aeropress until I can afford the DB.

Then I remember reading Sage were giving grinders away free with DB if you wrote in. Does anyone know if this is still on offer?

Kenny


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The free grinder is a red herring to be honest. Quote this link to Lakeland

https://www.go-electrical.co.uk/sage-heston-blumenthal-bes920bsuk-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine-black.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiAtqHEBRCNrdC6rYq9_oYBEiQAejvRl7C2kY0hsnPfpvb8-2Hh4UU7uv5VO_pj9g9YjmGD1k8aAnp98P8HAQ

who will probably price match it at £888


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

OK cheers dfk, thanks for the tip too.

I'm hoping my local John Lewis will price match too


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> The free grinder is a red herring to be honest. Quote this link to Lakeland
> 
> https://www.go-electrical.co.uk/sage-heston-blumenthal-bes920bsuk-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine-black.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiAtqHEBRCNrdC6rYq9_oYBEiQAejvRl7C2kY0hsnPfpvb8-2Hh4UU7uv5VO_pj9g9YjmGD1k8aAnp98P8HAQ
> 
> who will probably price match it at £888


No it's not - it's a grinder. Much easier for making coffee than a fish, regardless of colour.

Good find on the Price Match. Silver looks better though.

Free grinder offer finished last year I'm afraid. You can probably pick one up for about £160 if you shop around. Plenty of folk using them quite happily, but you can get better if you spend more (obviously) or buy 2nd hand.

Compak K3 on demand, Mignon, Baratza Sette (when available) would all be options from the cheaper end, but 2-3x price of Sage.

Used commercial grinder gives plenty of bang for the buck, but you need the space, the tolerant spouse, and the acceptance that this probably won't be the last grinder that you buy and the incremental improvements in your coffee do not form a linear relationship with the amount of money that you spend.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am going to be listing one very soon, as in today/tomorrow (Sage grinder that is)


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I am going to be listing one very soon, as in today/tomorrow (Sage grinder that is)


I might be interested if the price is right. I'll post in your for sale thread if I am.


----------



## joordn (Jan 19, 2017)

I can confirm you can buy one for £160.... I bought an all black one two weeks ago from ecookshop.co.uk


----------

